# Cwfc 48 - Cage Warriors Fighting Championship 48



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Promotion: Cage Warriors Fighting Championship
Date: Jul 7, 2012
Venue: HMV Forum 
Location: Kentish Town, England


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Great, are any fights announced?

Edit: Just saw the official site, nothing yet.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

> The lineup has taken shape for this month's Cage Warriors 48 event.
> 
> As previously announced, the event takes place July 21 at HMV Forum in London.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/29465/cag...ive-bouts-on-july-21-mmajunkie-com-stream.mma


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'll update this a little later.


----------



## kakaka (Jul 4, 2012)

Just like in boxing, small guys are entertaining in MMA...speed, agility, and cardio that can't be matched by bigger guys. There have been so many good fights in the WEC since the Zuffa buyout...
More information here mmastream.cc


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Which is why I think people underestimate the lower weight guys. They have something that heavier guys and even middleweight guys don't have. The same can be said about women's MMA.


----------

